# English punctuation



## jrm@ (Jun 9, 2014)

I can think of a few people here who would appreciate this.

http://stilldrinking.org/nobody-understands-punctuation


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2014)

That was fun.  A little contradictory, but fun.


----------

